# kindlefeeder



## gpmartinson (Dec 26, 2009)

If you are new to the Kindle...one thing you should do ASAP is get a premium subscription to kindlefeeder(http://www.kindlefeeder.com). Its the best way to stay up on the news at a reasonable price. Dan Choi has a great service that lets you download your news feeds and any web pages that you'd like either direct to the kindle(through a small fee from Amazon) or to your email for you to transfer it over. Its a fantastic, well organized and really pleasant way to stay up on your newsfeeds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I used the service for a while right after I got my first Kindle which was 18 months ago.  It mostly worked.  But sometimes I didn't get whole articles which was annoying.  And then he started charging for it to get more than a few feeds.  And Amazon turned on their charge for sending to Kindle.  In short. . . .it's a cool concept. . .and could be better now than when I stopped using it probably a year ago. . .but it didn't really work for me.  Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2008)

My experience was exactly the same as Ann's.  Thought the service was pretty good, but then Mr. Choi started charging...  Then Amazon started charging.  The service was not good enough to pay for.  There are better alternatives for news:  Mobipocket Reader, Calibre, and Feedbooks come to mind.  Anyone who has not yet checked out the newspapers from Feedbooks should definitely do so.

Woody


----------



## gpmartinson (Dec 26, 2009)

I am new to this, but i have tried all of the other options that you have all mentioned, but Dan's stuff seems the easiest to work with for me, and it does allow you to save unlimited web pages for reading on the kindle away from the computer.  A nice addition.


----------

